# Hand plane sharpening angle block



## Wyo7200 (Apr 29, 2015)

Got this plan from the hand tools magazine, which apparently got it from lee Nielson. To set the distances, I grabbed my wixey digital angle gauge and went to work spacing out the blocks for the different angles. Didn't occur to me until the last block what I was doing... I guess my neighbor will get an extremely accurate angle gauge for his plane blades at my expense.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Why does your neighbor get it?


----------



## Wyo7200 (Apr 29, 2015)

I can use my wixey digital angle gauge to get the angle of the blade in the honing guide.


----------

